# Frontosas with Peacocks?



## 01722 (Mar 25, 2018)

I've had a successful 60G peacock tank for over a year and I'm going to be starting a 200G very soon. I'd like it to mainly be an all male hap and peacock tank. I'd like to have a Frontosa or two in there but most of what I've researched shows they get too big and become too aggressive. Are there any smaller or less aggressive species of Frontosa that could be compatible in a Malawi hap/ peacock tank? Has anyone had any luck mixing the two?

Thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What I have heard is that the Malawi chase and nip the Frontosa...which tend to be laid back. Never tried it though.


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

In my 450gal I have ~thirty 5" male peacocks, ~ten 6"-6.5" male haps, and four 5"-7" frontosa. The tank is 96"x36"x30". There is chasing among some of the peacocks but I wouldn't even call it aggression. There seems to be enough space to handle what would turn into aggression in a smaller tank. The sight breaks also help.

The four Frontosa have all grown about three inches so far with the current tank makes and seem fine in all aspects. I added nine new 2.5" Frontosa three weeks ago and they're all doing great, eating tons and I could swear they've grown some in the short time they've been in there. These new nine Frontosa came much smaller than I was expecting so I'm pleasantly surprised they're doing so well. All the Frontosa more or less hang together at the bottom while the peacocks/haps take the upper levels, but there is also a lot of mixing.

I personally wouldn't try mixing Frontosa with male peacocks in my 180gal due to the difference I believe the smaller size tank would mean. In my 180gal I've reduced the number of fish I had in there from 20 male peacocks/haps to what is currently 9, and now there is finally peace.

Besides all this I'm seeing that the more Frontosa I have the more comfortable they seem to be. In the future I'm thinking I wouldn't have less than six together, but preferable a nice sized colonly of 8-10. together.


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

I forgot to mention, the male peacocks, and a few of the haps, are the more aggressive ones. Frontosa are really laid back and kind of sluggish, but beautiful and regal even IMO.


----------

